# schleich Figures



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I ordered some Schleich Figures from Ridge road Station and I was very impressed when they arrived. 

I ordered Some standing Indians, several on horseback, a prospector and his donkey, a trapper on a horse. 

They all seem to scale out to between 5'6" and 6' in 1:20 scale but what amazes me is the detail. Especially the prospector and his donkey. This item cost about 11 dollars. there is no way i could have ever painted or detailed it for anything close to that. It is a fantastic buy in my opinion. The indians are very detailed and expertly painted. The Chief on the horse is a beautiful figure. 

These figures are going to go very well in my Indian Village. i also ordered the Piko trading post which includes three Teepees. i have examined them and they will work perfectly. They seem to be about 16 feet high in 1:20 scale and go along with the Schleich indians perfectly. 

I ordered a Schleich Teepee. It looks to be much bigger than the piko teepees and is probably too big for my purposes. 

I highly recommend these figures. I plan to order some of the various types of cows they offer next. 

John


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Schleich, ah, a flashback to the days of Smurfs! 

I have looked at their animals, (the farm animals mostly, but I have one of their hedgehogs on the dashboard of my car) and wondered about them for railway use. I do wonder how well they hold up outside, I know some of the guys in the UK on GSM have been using them for a while, I guess I could look there. 

Thanks for the tip on the human figures. 

EDIT: Check locally, you can get these guys (at least here in Middle TN) from Target and TSC, and I think Target has some deals with free shipping.


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been collecting Schleich, Papo, and Safari animals and some of the figures for quite a while now. They are generally the wrong scale for my railroad (1/29) but I like them for the excellent sculpting and painting. They are works of art. The Schleich Western figures are especially good as they seem to capture the feel of old western photos. The Indians have more dignity not as Hollywoodized "wild ******" as often viewed by Europeans. It's amazing how they can paint the eyes to look real. 

Terl


----------

